# Головная боль шейно-затылочной локализации



## Koles0002 (21 Апр 2019)

Здравствуйте мене 43 года вес 92 кг. Беспокоят практически постоянные боли в шее и затылке с переходом на лобно-височную глазную область. Кроме того,
шаткость походки (редко)
головокружение (очень редко)
шум, звон в голове (постоянно и прогрессирует)
нарушение сна (при усилении звона)
снижение памяти, внимания.
Обратился к неврологу. Поставили диагноз "начальные нарушения мозгового кровообращения" прописали:
 Актовегин таб. 3р. 2 мес.; Диакарб через день 1 таб. Аспаркам 1 таб. 2 раза в день.
Исследования:
Ангиография сосудов ГМ - На серии МР-ангиограмм, выполненных в режиме TOF, в аксиальной проекции визуализированы внутренние сонные, основная, интракраниальные сегменты позвоночных артерий и их разветвления.
Вариант развития Виллизиева круга в виде отсутствия кровотока по обеим задним соединительным артериям.
Просветы остальных сосудов равномерные, кровоток симметричный, участков с патологическим кровотоком не выявлено.
На серии МР-венограмм, выполненных в режиме TOF, визуализируются синусы головного мозга, поверхностные и глубокие вены и их разветвления.
Верхний сагиттальный синус нормальных размеров. Окружающие синус и впадающие в него церебральные вены расположены обычно.
Большая вена головного мозга и нижний сагиттальный синус не изменены. Поперечный синус имеет выраженную асимметрию между правой и левой сторонами (D>S). Выраженная асимметрия кровотока по сигмовидным синусам и ярёмным венам (D>S).
Остальные доступные для исследования глубокие церебральные вены развиты правильно, кровоток по ним не изменен.
В перечисленных венах дефектов наполнения и изменений МР сигнала от тока крови не отмечается.
Дуплексное сканирование сосудов головы и шеи:
ПГС - 11,7 мм, лоцируется подключичная артерия без признаков стенозирования.
КИМ равномерный, не утолщен до 0,7-0,9 мм, повышенной эхогенности, без нарушения дифференцировки на слои. Внутрипросветные образования-локальное утолщение КИМ по задней стенки в бифуркациях ОСА. Сосудистая геометрия - изгибы ВСА. 
Прав. ОСА - Д 8,1мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 38 79, RI 0.7.
Лев. ОСА - Д 6,4мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 45 88, RI 0.67.
Прав. ВСА - Д 7,1мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 41 79, RI 0.72.
Лев. ВСА - Д 5,6мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 58 97, RI 0.57.
Прав. НСА - Д 4,6мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 26 126, RI 0.8.
Лев. НСА - Д 4,0мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 44 101, RI 0.76.
ППА (V2) - Д 4.1мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 26 55, RI 0.53.
ЛПА (V2) - Д 3.9мм, TAMX,Vсист,см/с 26 45, RI 0.61.
ПСМА TAMX,Vсист,см/с 90, RI 0.38.
ЛСМА TAMX,Vсист,см/с 86, RI 0.44.
ППМА TAMX,Vсист,см/с 49, RI 0.43.
ЛПМА TAMX,Vсист,см/с 48, RI 0.44.
ПЗМА TAMX,Vсист,см/с 40, RI 0.5.
ЛЗМА TAMX,Vсист,см/с 44, RI 0.48.
ОА TAMX,Vсист,см/с 57, RI 0.45.
ППА (V4) TAMX,Vсист,см/с 38, RI 0.45.
ЛПА (V4) TAMX,Vсист,см/с 32, RI 0.47.
Скоростные показатели кровотока в парных артериях основания мозга без асимметрии. 
Вены Розенталя 8-12 см/с, без явных псевдопульсаций. Позвоночные вены в положении лежа лоцируются слева.
Пробы с поворотом головы вправо дает снижение ЛСК по левой ПА до 21 см/с (на 53% снижение).
Заключение: УЗИ - признаки ангиопатии БЦА.
МРТ ШОП
На серии МР томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трёх проекциях, лордоз сохранён.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков шейного отдела сохранена, сигналы от них по Т2 неравномерно снижены.
Задняя продольная связка уплотнена.
Соотношение в атланто-окципитальном сочленении не нарушено.
Дорзальная парамедианная левосторонняя протрузия диска С2/СЗ, размером 0,22 см, распространяющаяся в левое межпозвонковое отверстие с его сужением, минимально деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка.
Определяются умеренно выраженные краевые заострения унковертебральных сочленений.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен в соответствии с выявленными изменениями, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т2 и Т1 ВИ) не изменен.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, краевые костные заострения, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
* * 
На серии МР ангиограмм, выполненных в режиме TOF, в аксиальной проекции визуализированы общие сонные, бифуркация ОСА, экстракраниальные сегменты позвоночных артерий и их разветвления.
Кровоток по позвоночным артериям достаточно симметричен, ход их не изменён.
Просветы остальных сосудов равномерные, кровоток симметричный, участков с патологическим кровотоком не выявлено.

_Принимаю выписанные лекарства уже 2 мес. ни какого эффекта. При этом невролог не назначает другого лечения кроме того. что прописал антидепрессанты. Дополнительные исследования для определения причин нарушения кровообращения тоже не назначает, т.е. не ищет причину данного нарушения. Очень боюсь ТИА, ну и ОНМК. Скажите пожалуйста как можно установить причину нарушения кровообращения, какие процедуры надо пройти. Ознакомившись с определенной литературой, считается, что ВБН обратимое заболевание если не запустить. Поэтому надеюсь на вашу помощь._


----------



## Подмосковный (21 Апр 2019)

_



			При этом невролог не назначает другого лечения кроме того. что прописал *антидепрессанты*

Нажмите для раскрытия...

_Вот лекарства от вашего состояния, я бы на вашем месте еще бы к психиатру сходил или психотерапевту.


----------



## Koles0002 (21 Апр 2019)

@Подмосковный, лечение неврологических проявлений антидепрессантами не то что неэффективно, но и бесполезно. А так же вредно. А у психотерапевта был, он посоветовал найти хорошего невролога, который не списывает свою не компетентность на депрессионную составляющую пациента, так как каждый заболевший человек в какой то мере находится в депрессии, особенно когда врачи не могут помочь.


----------



## Подмосковный (21 Апр 2019)

@Koles0002, просто многие попадают на этот форум, я в том числе, думая что их проблемы связаны со спиной или шеей. Сами себе находят причину, у одних артерию зажало, у других кровоток нарушен у третьих еще чего либо. У меня было почти тоже, как и у вас, боль напряжения затылочной части переходящую в височную, давление на глаза, головокружения, но без кружения предметов, шум, звон в ушах, постоянное состояние будто в тумане, будто с похмелья. Я прошел терапевта, кардиолога, двух неврологов, сдал кучу анализов и МРТ и исключив все органические причины пошел к психотерапевту, по совету очень уважаемого мной врача, который раньше консультировал на этом форуме. Много читая, в том числе и этот форум, я сам начал понимать, что скорее всего это все из этой оперы, хотя я тоже проходил множество тестов и считал, что у меня нет никакой депрессии, а все оказалось из-за нервов. А все вот эти симптомы, как у вас, у меня были проявлением тревоги, тревога так проявляется. И сейчас я принимаю антидепрессанты и мне стало гораздо лучше, хотя не до конца. Но я осознанно пошел на это и это тоже лечение и оно помогает и я окончательно убедился от куда ноги растут.


----------



## Koles0002 (21 Апр 2019)

Я уверен, что протрузия диска ШОП, выраженные краевые заострения унковертебральных сочленений которые снижают ЛСК по левой ПА на 53%.при повороте головы не пройдут от посещения психотерапевта, а тем более от антидепрессантов.


----------



## Подмосковный (21 Апр 2019)

Так протрузии есть у 99,9 % людей вашего возраста и еще у 50 % вообще грыжи, а у них почему тогда нет таких симптомов, что у вас? Почему? Да потому что не это причина. Как раньше жили без МРТ, сейчас люди начитавшись заключений МРТ,  уже знают, что все сему виной.


----------



## Koles0002 (21 Апр 2019)

Сейчас тоже не все знают, хотя и МРТ придумали. Как сказал один доктор МРТ- не лечит. Возможно дело не в протрузии, а в артрозе, а может и не в нем. Поэтому люди и ходят по врачам, так бы ходили только на МРТ.  Даже с современном уровнем знаний, лучший диагноз ставят сами знаете когда.


----------



## AleksSeich (29 Апр 2019)

@Koles0002, голова болит с одной стороны или вся? За АД следите?


----------



## BlackND (29 Апр 2019)

Подмосковный написал(а):


> @Koles0002,  И сейчас я принимаю антидепрессанты и мне стало гораздо лучше, хотя не до конца. Но я осознанно пошел на это и это тоже лечение и оно помогает и я окончательно убедился от куда ноги растут.



а все потому что АД косвенно снижает мышечное напряжение в итоге становится лучше в этот период надо как говорится брать быка за рога и начинать заниматься спортом..я вон пошел в бассеин и тренажержный зал в бассеине по 600 метров наматываю брассом..) тренажерка 3 раза в неделю...давление на глаза еще осталось но ходить стало проще а то через 300 метров было ощущение что меня веслом по голове огрели и ноги идти не хотели. шею так зажимало..


----------



## Koles0002 (29 Апр 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> @Koles0002, голова болит с одной стороны или вся? За АД следите?


В основном шейно затылочной часи, с переходом на лобную, надвисочную. Давление норма, но принимаю пока 1,25 небилет, так чисто "гомеопатическую" дозу прописали.


----------



## AleksSeich (29 Апр 2019)

@Koles0002, попробуйте курс массажа шоп и плечевого пояса, возможно дренирующий. Думаю будет хороший эффект.


----------



## Koles0002 (30 Апр 2019)

@AleksSeich, да, делаю регулярно, эффекта мало, Хотелось бы узнать причину, а потом планировать лечение.


----------



## Подмосковный (1 Май 2019)

АД убирают со временем тревогу, именно она дает все эти мышечные напряжения, ощущения, что огрели по голове, ватные ноги, зажимы и много чего еще она может давать. Только эффект будет не сразу, их надо долго принимать, а вначале приема все эти симптомы могут усиливаться, это увеличивается тревога.


----------



## AleksSeich (1 Май 2019)

А тревога откуда? Надо причину найти. Возможно гормоны, в частности тестостерон снизился, со всеми вытекающими.


----------



## Подмосковный (1 Май 2019)

Ну конечно же, чем обратиться к психиатру, нужно пройти всех вероятных докторов и сдать анализы ттг, железо, ферритин и кучу других и другие обследования, чтобы методом исключения выявить заболевание. Причиной тревоги может быть депрессия, тревожное расстройство и еще кучу каких психических заболеваний.


----------



## AleksSeich (1 Май 2019)

У депрессии и тревожного расстройства должна быть причина, если конечно это не генетика, тогда только таблетки помогут. Надо поискать, гормоны проверить, мужские в частности. Возможно жизненные неурядицы, неудачи сказываются. Все это проходил, знаю, как психологические состояние влияет и на шейный отдел, головные боли и т.д.


----------



## Подмосковный (1 Май 2019)

Если вам помагает психолог, не путать с психотерапевтом и психиатром, без лекарств, значит у вас никакая не депрессия.


----------

